# SQL Saturday London



## theBardd (Sep 1, 2014)

On *22nd Nov 2014 we are hosting a SQL Saturday in London. It is being done under the umbrella of the PASS organisation, SQL Saturday is their free community events, but this is a very different SQL Saturday. We are aiming it Excel Pros who munge/crunch/manage data. There will be the usual nods to Big Data, Hadoop and predictive analytics, but the session speakers will be targetting Excel, managing that data within Excel, using the myriad facilities in Excel to present your data.

The event is about 2/3rds full already, so if you are interested, register soon. It should be a good event, and we would love to see more Excel pros attending and telling us what they want to see.

Details can be found here.*


----------



## Colin Legg (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for posting this. It sounds really interesting so I've registered.

 Out of interest, if the event is fully subscribed how many attendees will there be?


----------



## theBardd (Sep 2, 2014)

Glad you can be there Colin, it will be good to see you again. If fully subscribed, there will be 200 delegates.


----------

